# Cage settings for a one-legged parrot



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

What should I be providing to a bird with just a stump on one leg? Here's a picture of the little one.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Flat perches, gently sloping ramps, solid cage bottom, horizontal cage bars .. just a few of the things that my Junebug (Congo African Grey) needs .. she has no feet at all. That's a lovely little parrot .. what species is it?

Terry


----------



## EgypSwiftLady (Jan 14, 2008)

I have a handicapped Amazon and have out fitted her cage with wire shelves and grate on the bottom of her cage. The wire is coated with a non-toxic paint so it won't hurt her belly, she kinda scoots around. The wire keeps her underneath nice and clean.


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

Thanks for your advices.

It's a lovebird that we are having here. We're bringing him/her home next week and hope to get a cage that meets her needs soonest possible.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Good luck with her! She sounds like quite a lucky girl to have a loving home like yours.


----------



## cats6birds4 (Oct 4, 2003)

Hi Suzanna,

I hope your little one recovers well. I just took in a rescued lovebird 2 weeks ago that has a stump for one of her legs too. It must have happened some time ago, and the little bird gets around just as well as if she had both legs. She can even stand on the stump while she stretches out her wing and leg on the other side! I hope your little one adjusts and is able to get around just as well. Good luck and thank you for taking care of a special bird!

Beth


----------



## SueC (Jun 9, 2005)

This would be the first bird that I come across with a stump on one leg. I hope she will be alright - just like my other one legged birdies, pijie Beanie and my crow, BoBo. But these 2 do not have stumps. Although they can't walk properly, they can at least perch with their impaired legs. 

This little one actually has another sibling who has something wrong with its neck. Apparently the mummy bird sat on it when it was a baby. Now, it sort of goes into a star glazing mode some times. My hands are full so much as I would like to, I dare not take this on. I'm praying/working hard to get someone to adopt it, otherwise the breeder might have it PTS.


----------

